# 20.4.8 Priority



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

For what it's worth, the 20.4.8 Priority Page is active today.

http://www.tivo.com/priority


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Balzer said:


> For what it's worth, the 20.4.8 Priority Page is active today.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/priority


Wow! My Roamio still doesn't have 20.4.7, only my Premiere that was on the list.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm in

Edit: It's probably just a minor bug fix update


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Yeah, I don't have 20.4.7 on my Pro yet even though I signed up on the priority list within 72 hours of it being mentioned here. My Mini's both got the update a bit ago.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Balzer said:


> For what it's worth, the 20.4.8 Priority Page is active today.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/priority


anyone know or want to guess what it fixes includes?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm guessing minor bug fixes. Might also include Plex since that seems to have been dropped last minute from the last release.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I'm guessing minor bug fixes. Might also include Plex since that seems to have been dropped last minute from the last release.


still no word on I heart Radio either


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hopefully they're fixing show downloading (I get 0x10003 and 0x10005 multiple times during most downloads, making downloads very problematic/very difficult to use, especially when away from home)..


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm in. Hopefully some day they'll make it easier to enter multiple TSN's or perhaps just a checkbox somewhere on tivo.com. I'd personally opt in globally if it were possible.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

rahnbo said:


> I'm in. Hopefully some day they'll make it easier to enter multiple TSN's or perhaps just a checkbox somewhere on tivo.com. I'd personally opt in globally if it were possible.


should put it in the my account area


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> I'm in. Hopefully some day they'll make it easier to enter multiple TSN's or perhaps just a checkbox somewhere on tivo.com. I'd personally opt in globally if it were possible.


At this point, I'm convinced TiVo doesn't want to make it easy to sign up. They must want it to take a bit of effort.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

morac said:


> At this point, I'm convinced TiVo doesn't want to make it easy to sign up. They must want it to take a bit of effort.


If they keep up this pace with updates, I may create a scripted tool to do it.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I haven't received 20.4.7 yet. Can I still sign up for the 20.4.8?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

dswallow said:


> If they keep up this pace with updates, I may create a scripted tool to do it.


Good idea... with VB using sendkeys and a just a little more code would do the trick.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Here is a bookmarklet that will do it...


```
javascript:var tsn = prompt("Paste your TSN");var tsnArray = tsn.trim().split("-");for(i=0;i<4;i++){document.getElementById("tsn_ss"+(i+1)).value=tsnArray[i]};document.getElementById("feedbackForm").getElementsByTagName("BUTTON")[0].click();
```
Just create a book mark and use the above as the URL. Then on the TiVo priority page click it and paste your TSN into the prompt.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Here is a bookmarklet that will do it...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That is awesome Dan!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> Here is a bookmarklet that will do it...


Excellent!


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Last time I put my TSN in on the day the priority list came up, it was lost. I didn't get the update until I entered it weeks later.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Here is a bookmarklet that will do it...
> 
> ```
> javascript:var tsn = prompt("Paste your TSN")
> ...


So single Tivo households can hardcode their TSN in this bookmark?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah just replace the prompt part with a string of your TSN like so...


```
javascript:var tsn = "123-1234-123-123";var tsnArray = tsn.trim().split("-");for(i=0;i<4;i++){document.getElementById("tsn_ss"+(i+1)).value=tsnArray[i]};document.getElementById("feedbackForm").getElementsByTagName("BUTTON")[0].click();
```


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

anyone hear of it being released yet?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Its normally well over a week from availability to getting pushed to boxes.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> Its normally well over a week from availability to getting pushed to boxes.


Just trying to keep it alive in case it goes into a tsn black hole like 20.4.7 did where you had to enter your TSN twice


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

My Roamio Plus showed "Pending Restart" tonight. I have restarted and it's installing an update. But from what I see in the Roamio forum, it's for 20.4.7a, not 20.4.8. No info on what's changed.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Balzer said:


> My Roamio Plus showed "Pending Restart" tonight. I have restarted and it's installing an update. But from what I see in the Roamio forum, it's for 20.4.7a, not 20.4.8. No info on what's changed.


Confirmed. It is 20.4.7a. And quick glances through menus finds nothing new. My Mini is now installing it too.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my pxl also installed 20.4.7a today.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I just got 20.4.7a also.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I just read elsewhere that RCN plans to launch Plex and iHeart Radio around the 20th, so I think it's safe to assume those things could be part of .8.

.7a is an unrelated bug fix of something. Apparently important enough to not wait 2 weeks.


----------



## mnb (Sep 15, 2004)

Would be nice if they fixed the fast forward and reverse to not be so jerky on HD video. It was great for a long time, but recent updates in the last few months have totally screwed up the controls smoothness.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I don't think that's do to any TiVo updates. I think that more likely due to changes in your source of cable system (Dan203 has provided explanations on this before).

Scott


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

anyone have 20.4.8 yet going on almost a month since priority signups went live.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

No, but I did notice my software is 20.4.7a-USA-6-846*-INIT*. That's new I think.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> No, but I did notice my software is 20.2.7a-USA-6-846*-INIT*. That's new I think.


Interesting mine is still 20.4.7a-USA-6-846 (I assume the .2 was a typo?)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

atmuscarella said:


> Interesting mine is still 20.4.7a-USA-6-846 (I assume the .2 was a typo?)


Oops. Fixed. I did replace my HDD yesterday. My Premiere, on the list, shows 20.4.7a-01-2-746.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> No, but I did notice my software is 20.4.7a-USA-6-846*-INIT*. That's new I think.


mine is 20.4.7a on both premieres no USA listed


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> mine is 20.4.7a on both premieres no USA listed


Another typo. I mess up a lot since there's a Roamio next to my Premiere. Only the Roamio has the -USA after the 7a, and -INIT at the end.


----------

